# Grafiktablett und CAD



## tigerfisch (18. Juli 2005)

Liebe Gemeinde!

Das Thema Grafiktablett ist zwar mehrfach besprochen, habe brav die Suchfunktion benutzt, was ich wissen müßte ist folgendes: Gibts was, auf das ich achten sollte, wenn ich das Grafiktablett fast ausschließlich zum CAD-Zeichnen benutzen will? Sind da die Dinger, die so um die 200€ kosten (Schmerzgrenze!) überhaupt sinnvoll?

Grüße
Catherina


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2005)

ich denke gerade bei CAD sollte es ein größeres Brett sein..
Mit nem kleinen A6/A5-Tablett ist das, glaube ich, Humbug.
Und bei CAD ist die Fadenkreuz-Maus besser als n Stift , oder irre ich mich ?
Hast Du Erfahrung damit ?

Achja, die einzige Firma, die in Frage kommt, ist Wacom. Es gibt Ab und Zu
gebrauchte Tabletts, die Gleiches bieten, besonders alte Wacom-Bretter, aber die
unter WinXP zum Laufen zu kriegen ist ne Geschichte für sich.

Ebay hilft 

mfg chmee


----------

